# hello new guy



## djkaloci2009 (Nov 4, 2008)

i was looking at http://www.charlesdaly.com/1911.asp in a 5in. are these any good or are there better for the money.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to he forum, I've got had one on those but I hear they are pretty good.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome from the PNW.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Colorado.

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas.


----------

